# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  مقطع فيديو من مسلسل يوسف الصديق(ع) قناة الكوثر لم تقم بعرضه ودبلجته

## الــــنـــاري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد

هذا المقطع من مسلسل يوسف الصديق عليه السلام قناة الكوثر الفضائيه لم تقم بعرضه ودبلجته من المسلسل

وهذا المقطع يتكلم عن النبي واهل بيته عليهم السلام


الفيديو مترجم الى اللغة العربية

الشكر الجزيل للمترجم 

ايران دوست و Beauty_Angel

قام بوضع الترجمة على الفيديو الاخ 

انس الوجود

لمشاهدة صور من الفيديو














الفيديو

جوده عالية

هـــنـــا

جوده متوسطه

هـــنـــا



الحقوق محفوظة لكلاً من

واضع الترجمة :- انس الوجود

المترجم 

ايران دوست و Beauty_Angel


يرجى عند نقل الموضوع كتابة الحقوق


منقول*

----------


## حلم لطيف

وليش ماحطوا المقطع هذا في القناة

ليش؟

ليش؟

ليش؟

----------


## سكر زيادة

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> وليش ماحطوا المقطع هذا في القناة
> 
> ليش؟
> 
> ليش؟
> 
> ليش؟



اعتقد ليكون الفلم عالمي 
ولا يكون خاص بالمذهب الشيعي
وهذا من صالح العمل

----------


## ahmadmobireek

إحنا نفخر بمذهبنا وبمعتقدنا فلا داعي لإزالته

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> إحنا نفخر بمذهبنا وبمعتقدنا فلا داعي لإزالته




اهنا المشكلة والسؤال ليش حدفوه ؟؟
وفي وجهت نضري بما ان  ايران لديها القدرة الكبيرة في التميثل
والمخرجين الممثلين القديرين
تستغل هذا بعمل افلام لكل اهل البيت
يبين سيرتهم ومظلوميتهم على مر العصور

----------


## تلميذة الزمن

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين حسناتك 
بس ليه ماهو راضي يحمل معي 
لا الجوده العاليه ولا المتوسطه 
شوف لي المشكله اخوي ياريت اشوف المسلسل 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## 9ar5atgulb

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بارك الله فيكـــــــ
تم تحميل المقطع

----------


## koushou

*هل منكم من يعلم إسم الشيخ الذى يقرأ الأية الرابعة من سورة يوسف، فى بداية تتر المسلسل؟
أنا لم أسمعه من قبل، من منكم يعلم اسمه فليخبرنا به.

وشكراً
*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على التواجد
ومع الاسف ماعرف اسم الشيخ
لاعدمناكم يارب

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

بارك الله فيكـــــــ
تم تحميل المقطع

----------


## كمال هاني

_مشكور يا أخي العزيز   _ 
_ تقبل مروري  ....._

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على التواجد
لاعدمناكم يارب

----------


## جمال يوسف

كل الشكر لمن عمل على هذا المقطع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما اشتغل عندي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

خيتو نزلته وماشتغل لو  الاربط ماشتغل ؟
اذا المشكلة من الرابط برفعه من جهازي
وذا المشكلة في الفيديو نفسه اتوقع من البرنامج الي استخدمتيه
اذا من الرابط خبرني عشان ارفعه من جديد
ومشكورة على الطلة
دمتي بحفظ الباري
وسمحي لي على التاخير

----------

